# Uprating the Weight?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance of this subject!

I've read a little about MH getting pulled by VOSA and after weighing facing a hefty fine for exceeding permitted weight limits.

I've also read a few threads about uprating the plated weight of their MH enabling an increased load to be carried legally.

I have a Burstner Argos 748-2 - it's a heavy MH and already requires particular driver's licence to drive it. This is the plate affixed to my MH



Is there a simple process to increase the weights?

Would it be possible on my MH?

What are the downsides of doing so?

Appreciate any advice.

John


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Have you been and weighed your van ?.
You may not have any issues at at all, thats a big van with 3 axles and should have a good payload....
These weight issues tend to be with the smaller van's where some have very limited payload.


A quick web search shows that van has around 1200kg of payload...


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

John, 
Have you got a problem with your payload? You don't mention this is your post. It would also be helpful for you to put the vehicle on a weighbridge to see what your weights are and just as importantly where that weight is (over the front or rear axles) as this will help determine if you have a need to upgrade and secondly if that upgrade will give you the extra payload where you need it.
I don't have any practical knowledge regarding your particular van and no doubt someone else will be able to better advise you on the merits or pitfalls of re-plating.

(sorry to repeat some of Tonkas comments...must be a quicker typist than me!)


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Tonka

No, I've not had my van weighed but having read a few horror stories about getting caught, I thought I'd investigate 

We do carry too much 'stuff' when we go away, even if it's just for a weekend! My fault as I like to be prepared for any eventuality  

I'm sure I'm not loading another 1200Kgs though.

Is towing (I don't yet but might in the future) also to be included in that 1200Kgs?

Sorry Geriatricbackpacker, I replied before your post appeared! Thanks for the contribution and to answer your question - no, I've not had any issues thus far.

If re-plating has no pitfalls for my van and, if the process is straightforward, I'd do it just for the comfort factor


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Towing weights are another thing altogether, maybe thats for another conversation.
Some vans can be upgraded by paperwork and the issue of a new weight plate, plus fee £250 ish from last reports.
Other vans need new tyres, air suspension as well as above.
Some vans just simply cannot be done..

If i were you, load the van as you would ready for a trip and then visit a weighbridge. Get a reading for the whole van with you inside plus allow for a passenger (or passengers if you take people with you regular) and if they can do it ask for a front and rear axle readings..

From your plate it looks like the overall gross or MAM ( max authorised mass) is 5000kg. So you need to be under that.
1. is the front axle, max 2000kg
2. is the first rear axle 1500kg
3. is the second rear axle 1500kg.

Maybe some Burstner owners will be along later and can give better advise ref the towing..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, get it weighed! 5 tons should give you plenty of leeway? BUT that second weight (5200kg) would be the gross train weight ie the Van plus anything towed, so you might have problems if you were to tow a car either on a trailer or a-frame. Other Burstner owners may come along with what their vans weigh, and their train weights and give you some more assistance.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

tonka said:


> If i were you, load the van as you would ready for a trip and then visit a weighbridge. Get a reading for the whole van with you inside plus allow for a passenger (or passengers if you take people with you regular) and if they can do it ask for a front and rear axle readings..


Thanks, that certainly seems to be my next move - get it weighed.



tonka said:


> From your plate it looks like the overall gross or MAM ( max authorised mass) is 5000kg. So you need to be under that.
> 1. is the front axle, max 2000kg
> 2. is the first rear axle 1500kg
> 3. is the second rear axle 1500kg.
> ...


I was told that before, recorded it somewhere and never been able to find it since!

Thanks

John


----------

